# Phương pháp chữa trĩ HCPT



## mintmintonline (5/11/21)

_Chữa trĩ ngoại bằng phương pháp HCPT là một trong những giải pháp hiện đại nhất được các chuyên gia áp dụng trong thời điểm hiện nay. Cách này hoạt động chủ yếu nhờ sóng cao tần mà không cần đến sự can thiệp của dao kéo chính bởi vì thế mà hạn chế được việc đau đớn khi điều trị.
Vậy thì *phương pháp chữa trĩ ngoại HCPT hiệu quả như thế nào?* quy trình thực hiện ra sau? tham khảo ngay bài viết sau đây để hiểu rõ nhất._

*KHI NÀO THÌ NÊN CHỮA TRĨ NGOẠI BẰNG PHƯƠNG PHÁP HCPT*
Bệnh trĩ ngoại là tình trạng căng giãn tĩnh mạch quá mức dẫn đến sưng phồng và hình thành búi trĩ dưới da xung quanh hậu môn. Khác với trĩ nội, búi trĩ ngoại thường sẽ nằm ngoài ống hậu môn, dễ gia tăng kích thước và gây đau đớn nhiều hơn trĩ nội, nhất là khi người bệnh ngồi hoặc đi đại tiện.
Trĩ ngoại thường có 4 cấp độ nhận biết. Tuy nhiên ở cấp độ 1 và 2 lúc này do bệnh còn nhẹ như (hậu môn sưng đỏ, đi ngoài ra máu nhưng với số lượng không đáng kể,...) nên chưa cần đến việc thủ thuật mà bác sĩ sẽ chỉ cho bệnh nhân điều trị bằng một số loại thuốc đặc trị như thuốc uống, thuốc bôi hoặc thuốc ngâm hậu môn cùng với việc thay đổi thói quen sinh hoạt lành mạnh thì bệnh sẽ khỏi trong thời gian ngắn.




Còn đối với những trường hợp bệnh nhân bị trĩ độ 3 trở lên, lúc này búi trĩ sưng to và nằm thường trực bên ngoài hậu môn gây tắc nghẽn, đau đớn và nhiễm trùng, việc dùng  thuốc không có hiệu quả nữa thì bác sĩ mới tính đến phương pháp chữa trĩ bằng thủ thuật HCPT.
*Lưu ý thêm: *Để có thể được chẩn đoán bệnh trĩ ngoại một cách chính xác thì ngay khi có những dấu hiệu nghi ngờ, bệnh nhân nên đến gặp bác sĩ để được kiểm tra sớm nhất. Tránh tự ý quyết định phương pháp điều trị tại nhà có thể khiến bệnh nặng hơn hoặc sẽ gây biến chứng nguy hiểm khác ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe lâu dài của bạn.

*GIỚI THIỆU PHƯƠNG PHÁP CHỮA TRĨ NGOẠI HCPT*
Ngày nay có rất nhiều phương pháp chữa trị bệnh trĩ ngoại từ truyền thống đến hiện đại. Tuy nhiên phương pháp HCPT vẫn là giải pháp được nhiều chuyên gia hậu môn - trực tràng khuyên dùng nhất bởi nguyên lý hoạt động của phương pháp này đó là điều trị dựa trên các bước sóng điện cao tần tạo nguồn nhiệt lượng lớn tác động lên thành huyết mạch và làm đông mạch máu tới búi trĩ, sau đó thắt chặt và cố định vị trí búi trĩ. Đồng thời loại bỏ búi trĩ bằng dao điện một cách chính xác. Tạo hình hậu môn bình thường, sau đó khâu treo bằng chỉ tự tiêu bảo vệ thành mạch.

*1. Quy trình thực hiện phương pháp chữa trĩ ngoại HCPT*
*► Bước 1: *Nội soi - quan sát
- Bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành nội soi hậu môn - trực tràng để phát hiện bệnh lý và vị trí ổ bệnh.
- Việc quan sát bằng nội soi này cũng sẽ giúp bác sĩ có thao tác chuẩn xác hơn khi thủ thuật.
*► Bước 2: Tiến hành thủ thuật*
- Sau khi phát hiện vị trí ổ bệnh, bác sĩ sẽ sử dụng sóng điện cao tần HCPT để chiếu vào bên trong nhằm phá vỡ cấu trúc tế bào bệnh.
- Sóng điện này đồng thời cũng khiến búi trĩ bị khô lại, sau đó dùng dao điện để loại bỏ phần mô bệnh và đưa ra khỏi cơ thể.
*► Bước 3: Chăm sóc sau phẫu thuật*
- Sau khi thực hiện thủ thuật xong, bác sĩ sẽ sát khuẩn, tái tạo lại vùng hậu môn bình thường và khâu lại bằng chỉ tự tiêu.
- Bệnh nhân được đưa về phòng hồi sức theo dõi trong khoảng 2 tiếng, nếu không xảy ra vấn đề bất thường sẽ được xuất viện trong ngày.
- Bác sĩ cũng sẽ hướng dẫn cách chăm sóc hậu phẫu tại nhà cũng như hướng dẫn chế độ ăn uống, sinh hoạt phù hợp để vết thương mau lành.





*2. Phương pháp chữa trĩ ngoại PPH hiệu quả như thế nào?*
_So với những phương pháp điều trị khác còn có nhiều nhược điểm như đau đớn, vết thương lâu lành,... thì kỹ thuật HCPT này hầu như khắc phục được mọi nhược điểm đó, mang lại cho người bệnh hiệu quả và nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội, cụ thể như:_
*





 An toàn không tái phát: *Phương pháp giúp định vị chính xác vị trí búi trĩ một cách an toàn mà không gây ảnh hưởng đến các tế bào khỏe mạnh. Đến nay chưa phát hiện trường hợp nào tái phát khi điều trị bằng phương pháp này.
*





 Thời gian điều trị nhanh: *Một lần thực hiện thủ thuật chỉ mất khoảng 15-20 phút tính từ lúc chiếu sóng cao tần vào ổ bệnh đến lúc lấy búi trĩ ra khỏi cơ thể. Với khoảng thời gian nhanh chóng này thì bệnh nhân có thể an tâm đến thực hiện và về trong ngày.
*





Không gây đau hoặc chảy máu: *Điều trị bằng thủ thuật này phần lớn sẽ không hề gây ra đau đớn, không chảy máu và không để lại sẹo do vết thương rất nhỏ. Bên cạnh đó, vùng hậu môn được tái tạo một cách thẩm mỹ như ban đầu.
*





 Hạn chế biến chứng: *Những phương pháp truyền thống có thể gây tổn thương một phần cơ vòng hậu môn. Tuy nhiên, đối với phương pháp HCPT thì hầu như không hề gây ra biến chứng hoặc nhiễm trùng.
*





 Phục hồi nhanh: *Nhiều bệnh nhân phản hồi tích cực rằng sau khi thực hiện thủ thuật có thể đi lại và sinh hoạt bình thường, triệu chứng đại tiện ra máu và đau rát hậu môn giảm hẳn.





*3. Chi phí thực hiện phương pháp HCPT có cao không?*
Hầu hết tại những cơ sở chuyên khoa uy tín thì việc thực hiện điều trị trĩ ngoại bằng phương pháp HCPT này không những hiệu quả mà mức chi phí cũng có sự hợp lý, được công khai minh bạch theo đúng mức giá mà sở Y Tế TPHCM đề ra, có xuất hóa đơn rõ ràng. Do đó, bệnh nhân cũng có thể an tâm, không lo phát sinh sau điều trị.
Tuy nhiên, trong việc điều trị thì bạn cần nên lưu ý tránh thực hiện tại những cơ sở "chui" kém chất lượng khi chưa được tìm hiểu kỹ càng. Hậu quả có thể khiến "tiền mất - tật mang".


----------

